# Kit' n Kay Boodle.



## Kaizou (Jun 14, 2010)

One word.


OH GOD WHAT

I mean. I tolerate a large amount of things, considering I am in furaffinity and all. But sometimes, shit crosses the line :|

I found about this..."comic" due to the lovely work of the bad webcomics wiki.

http://badwebcomics.wikidot.com/kit-n-kay-boodle  (I dare not link to the actual thing. Page in wiki is NSFW, but censored for sanity.)

Damm you, Furries.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 14, 2010)

I will travel back into time and stop this abomination from ever being made and then I shall be a hero!


----------



## Glitch (Jun 14, 2010)

Oh good Lord.
This most certainly crosses the line.


----------



## Glitch (Jun 14, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I will travel back into time and stop this abomination from ever being made and then I shall be *an hero*!


 
Fix'd.


----------



## Akro (Jun 14, 2010)

If only the drawing was better...or at least good....


----------



## Aden (Jun 14, 2010)

Ahahaha I remember coming across this a few years ago in my hunt for other webcomics to read. Definitely a case of train wreck syndrome happening here.


----------



## Willow (Jun 14, 2010)

HNNNNNNNNNNNGGGG


----------



## Zhael (Jun 14, 2010)

Glitch said:


> Fix'd.


 
You should become an hero for apparently not knowing what it means.


----------



## Joeyyy (Jun 14, 2010)

what
the
FUCK


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 14, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> what
> the
> FUCK



It's the spawn of the devil himself D:


----------



## Joeyyy (Jun 14, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> It's the spawn of the devil himself D:


 I dont care for an infraction for inapropriate language (in huge ass letterz)
im appalled dammitt!!


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 14, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> I dont care for an infraction for inapropriate language (in huge ass letterz)
> im appalled dammitt!!


I think either the maker was intentionally doing this to serve some sort of purpose to non furs or he's an idiot with assburgers :|


----------



## Joeyyy (Jun 14, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I think either the maker was intentionally doing this to serve some sort of purpose to non furs or he's an idiot with assburgers :|


 true.
this is definitely a troll for people who havent figured this out already lol :I


----------



## Shiroka (Jun 14, 2010)

Holy shit-pickle. That must be the most hillariously bad furry comic I've ever seen!... if Sonichu's Autistic Adventures(tm) doesn't count as furry, of course.



south syde dobe said:


> I think either the maker was intentionally doing this to serve some sort of purpose to non furs or he's an idiot with assburgers :|


 
I'm thinking both. But hey, it's only hurting the maker of the comic so who cares? =P


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 14, 2010)

Shiroka said:


> Holy shit-pickle. That must be the most hillariously bad furry comic I've ever seen!... if Sonichu's Autistic Adventures(tm) doesn't count as furry, of course.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking both. But hey, it's only hurting the maker of the comic so who cares? =P




You are right man, I don't really care but wow, I just never thought I saw a comic that bad before like ever


----------



## Kaizou (Jun 14, 2010)

I am sorry to hit you folks, but this shit has been running since 2001. _way_ long for it to be a troll.

Either that or he really has a lot of free time.


----------



## A Concerned Citizen (Jun 15, 2010)

I've seen this comic before. It makes me wish I was an abortion.


----------



## Smelge (Jun 15, 2010)

Ah yes. The living example of what is wrong with the fandom.

Apparently no problem big or small cannot be fixed via the medium of taking your clothes off and fucking. Sometimes with your mother. I'm sure I wrote a big rant about this somewhere in here ages ago, so I shall not cover old ground.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jun 15, 2010)

How has that comic lasted so long?


----------



## Smelge (Jun 15, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> How has that comic lasted so long?


 
Because the author has a dream.

Well, more a wank-fantasy. He wants all his perverted fuckdreams to come true. He's single, ugly and unpopular, so naturally his self-insert character is an attractive, popular fox in a fuckhappy relationship in a town that has no concept of moral decency. And whenever all those other towns say "excuse me, could you respect our laws and moral decency by fucking out of public, they go to their town to fuck in public to show them the errors of their ways.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jun 15, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Because the author has a dream.
> 
> Well, more a wank-fantasy. He wants all his perverted fuckdreams to come true. He's single, ugly and unpopular, so naturally his self-insert character is an attractive, popular fox in a fuckhappy relationship in a town that has no concept of moral decency. And whenever all those other towns say "excuse me, could you respect our laws and moral decency by fucking out of public, they go to their town to fuck in public to show them the errors of their ways.



Sounds like he needs some mental help.  He is only fooling himself if thats how he is thinking.

I just looked at 3 panels of his page before i just closed that page.


----------



## Aden (Jun 15, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Apparently no problem big or small cannot be fixed via the medium of taking your clothes off and fucking.


 
Implying they had clothes on to begin with


----------



## Smelge (Jun 15, 2010)

Honestly, that webcomic abortion is as bad as Gene Catlow. In fact, I'm sure I saw him in some of those strips. I find it odd how the two have pretty similar art but different artists.


----------



## Satoshi (Jun 15, 2010)

Yiffberg. Brb, going to.


----------



## Smelge (Jun 15, 2010)

Satoshi said:


> Yiffberg. Brb, going to.


 
Don't make me have to use the spray bottle, dammit.


----------



## Satoshi (Jun 15, 2010)

You're just jealous >:[ That I wanna be poorly drawn in terrible sex scenes!


----------



## Smelge (Jun 15, 2010)

Pfft, I could do that.

I just don't want to.


----------



## Kaizou (Jun 15, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Because the author has a dream.
> 
> Well, more a wank-fantasy. He wants all his perverted fuckdreams to come true. He's single, ugly and unpopular, so naturally his self-insert character is an attractive, popular fox in a fuckhappy relationship in a town that has no concept of moral decency. And whenever all those other towns say "excuse me, could you respect our laws and moral decency by fucking out of public, they go to their town to fuck in public to show them the errors of their ways.



Apparently, he is actually married. That other fox that goes around wit' his sona is none other than his wife's character.

Y'know, why don't we all ask him in person? 

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/katellis/

....Yes. I know.


----------



## Smelge (Jun 15, 2010)

Kaizou said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/user/katellis/


 
Watched by 895 people with no taste.


----------



## Kamau Husky (Jun 15, 2010)

I threw up in my mouth.........a lot.


----------



## Smelge (Jun 16, 2010)

I was considering making a parody comic of this, but honestly I don't think I could draw or write it any worse than it already does. It is it's own parody.


----------

